# endotracheal tubes



## TTcpc (Sep 8, 2009)

I am new to anesthesia and I have a case where the pt had an endotracheal tube in place for surgery and due to severe breathing difficulties was left intubated and now 2 days post op needed to have the endotracheal tube changed due to thick secretions clogging it.  The only code I have found is the 31500 for the emergency insertion.  Is there another code that I am missing? Also I have tried finding the ICD-9 for thick secretions and have had no luck....maybe today is just not a good day for me to code


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 9, 2009)

Unfortunately there is not a CPT code for endotracheal tube change.  I use CPT code 31599 (unlisted) comparing its value to 31500 for my charge comparison and send records.  I do get paid this service. 

As far as the dx code I would code the symptom i.e. respiratory insufficiency based on what was documented by the provider.

Julie, CPC


----------

